# Spherical VS Cylindrical



## BC Snowbeard (Dec 12, 2016)

I've worn the newest Oakley Flight Deck's around the house a bit, and they have a phenomenal field of view - to the point where I had to try pretty hard to see any actual goggle frame - but they didn't quite fit my face.
I returned them and got the Airbrake XL's, and found that they have an ever-so-slightly smaller field of view, but it's only noticeable when really trying hard to compare the two. 

However, having spent a 9-hour riding day in the XL's, I completely forgot I was wearing goggles. They were super comfortable for me, and as soon as I started riding, the minute difference in field of view disappeared. Never had any point at which I wished I could see more, or felt like I was missing something important. 

The lens-swap system is also brilliantly easy - bluebird lens through the day, then swapped it out during a late lunch break for afternoon and night riding in a lighter lens.


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

the flight deck doesnt have a removable lens right? thats what makes it a tough sell. but it sounds like the best FOV. have you any experience with the electric EG3 or EGX?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think they're is some truth there. Mainly cause most big sphericals push the lens further from your face to gain that size. 

Best field of view I've experienced are Electric EGV, VZ Cleaver, and Giro Contacts. Notables ate the Anon. M2s and Spys big flat one.


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

Nivek said:


> I think they're is some truth there. Mainly cause most big shortish oak the lens further from your face to gain that size.
> 
> Best field of view I've experienced are Electric EGV, VZ Cleaver, and Giro Contacts. Notables ate the Anon. M2s and Spys big flat one.


i think im gonna go with the electric egx. great price, cylindrical AND big frameless FOV. lets not forget insane 80's styling lmao.


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

the flight deck has removable lenses, most of the higher end goggles do. the difference is that most of the other goggles come with multiple lenses (dragon, smith, etc) when you buy them. the flight decks are supposed to only really need one lens to cover most of your needs.

i was going to get the smith iox goggles, but then decided to try something different and the flight decks ended up cheaper. if the claim about only really needing one lens is true it will save all the hassle of choosing the right one and the fiddlyness of changing over. worth a try i guess ...


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

I have Oakley Flight Decks.
Last year I tried the visor helmet below.
This is what I wear now.
You won't find a larger field of view, and the whole setup is very comfortable.

Light Visor - OSBE USA


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

I've heard oakley line miners have a very good FOV due to the fact that they sit close to your face, and they are cylindrical.


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

For great fov and value, EGV is king. You could buy multiple extra lenses with the savings over most current crowd favs. EGX is styled after EGV but feel fatter and blocked my downward view. Does allow quicker lens change vs. EGV so its a personal choice. I run multiple Egvs with different lens shades.


----------



## Nocturnal7x (Mar 6, 2015)

I have not tried them, however google's like the Giro Onset and Contact were designed with maximum FOV in mind while still fitting with a helmet. 

They are something to consider if you can find them in a shop.


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

the other reason i went with the EGX is that it came with two lenses. hard to beat that unless you used a catch all like the prizms.


----------



## joshcowin (Apr 13, 2016)

i have the flight decks actually and the give an amazing fov aswell as being able to wear them with a helmet. you can also get the xm's for if you have a smaller face, also the prizsm lenses are on another level.


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

id totally get the flight decks if they wern't so expensive. i have seen a bunch under 200 on ebay but ill snag some if i see a really good deal.


----------

